# Anyone want to help?



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

IAP Friends,
I will be doing penturning demos at the Turn On! Chicago 2010, SouthWest Association of Turners (SWAT), and the Desert Woodturning RoundUp  symposiums. One of my demo topics will be "Alternative Materials for Making Pens". I am working on a PowerPoint presentation. I would like to have as many pictures of pens made from "alternative materials" as I can find and have time to show. Instead of browsing the photo library and "stealing" pictures and using them without permission, I thought this would be a better and faster way. Here is what I need:

I need pictures of pens made from alternative materials. Send any description of the pen you want and I will include it with the picture. Also send your name and I will include your name with the picture of your pen. I would like to have the pen kit name also.

I have plenty of pen pictures made from PR and Alumalite cast materials but send whatever and I will use them if I have a place for them. I would like to get pictures of pens made from materials like bone, metals, and other alternative materials. Any help is greatly apprediated. 

I will make the powerpoint presentation available either here (if possible) or on my website once it is finished. 

Thanks in advance to all who choose to help. Send the pictures and info to my email at don[AT]RedRiverPens[DOT]com   replacing [AT] with @ and [DOT] with .

Email or PM me any questions.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2010)

Let me know if my pic did not come through.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

Got it, Landon. Thanks for the help.
Don



hunter-27 said:


> Let me know if my pic did not come through.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Don

I just sent you 7 photos with some details. I sent at full resolution so you can size them. As I said in my email you are welcome to use or not what you want. 

Let me know if you didn't get them.

thanks


----------



## Marc Phillips (Jul 18, 2010)

I sent a couple... let me know if you need more info on them.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Bruce and Marc...both emails and attachments came through just fine. They are examples of exactly what I'm trying to find. 
Keep'em coming.   I thought several members have posted pens made from all sorts of bone...Go Gators!:biggrin::biggrin:  ...and giraffes!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 18, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> Thanks Bruce and Marc...both emails and attachments came through just fine. They are examples of exactly what I'm trying to find.
> Keep'em coming. I thought several members have posted pens made from all sorts of bone...Go Gators!:biggrin::biggrin: ...and giraffes!
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 
He is on a road trip  I just saw it looks sweat :tongue:

.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe after a few  more Cuban Sandwiches he will find his computer and rejoin us here. :wink:
Do a good turn daily!
Don



bruce119 said:


> He is on a road trip  I just saw it looks sweat :tongue:
> 
> .


----------



## Mickey (Jul 18, 2010)

Picture sent.

Mickey


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 18, 2010)

*SOAPSTONE*

Hi Don,

have submitted a photo of SOAPSTONE pen. Hopefully the link to your e-mail addy will get through.

Regards,


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

Got it. Thanks Mickey.

Got yours also Peter. thanks.
Don



Mickey said:


> Picture sent.
> 
> Mickey


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 18, 2010)

e-mail and photos sent.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump. Thanks for the  help but I could use more ... alternate unconventional ... pen making material. 
I really appreciate all of the help so far.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



its_virgil said:


> IAP Friends,
> I will be doing penturning demos at the Turn On! Chicago 2010, SouthWest Association of Turners (SWAT), and the Desert Woodturning RoundUp  symposiums. One of my demo topics will be "Alternative Materials for Making Pens". I am working on a PowerPoint presentation. I would like to have as many pictures of pens made from "alternative materials" as I can find and have time to show. Instead of browsing the photo library and "stealing" pictures and using them without permission, I thought this would be a better and faster way. Here is what I need:
> 
> I need pictures of pens made from alternative materials. Send any description of the pen you want and I will include it with the picture. Also send your name and I will include your name with the picture of your pen. I would like to have the pen kit name also.
> ...


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2010)

Perhaps you might put a list of what you currently have and we could all go from there.  Needn't be anything other than a materials list.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 18, 2010)

Picture of casein pen sent


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

Good idea. Currently, I have pictures of pens made from casein, coffee beans, pasta, rebar, abolone, mother of pearl, coconut shells, cast $$$, rifle cartridge, antler, corian and other solid surface material, water pipe (PVC), 50 caliber shell, bamboo, cork, bowling ball, aluminum, soapstone, various home cast PR, worthless wood, various amalgam Muts,  pine cone,  corn cob, wood from driver (golf club), circuit board, segments with pick guard, diamond wood, historical woods, glass, carbon fiber, snake skin, bog oak, M3composites, various true stones, stamps cast in PR, feathers cast in PR...

Quite an assortment..thanks. But in this demo I will probably not be doing any turning. I just plan to show as many pens made from these materials as I can get and answer any questions I can about them.

Thanks to all who have sent pictures. I really appreciate the help. This is saving me tons of time looking through albums  and asking permission to use the ones I find.

Still no bone, yet. I guess I dreamed about pens made from bone.:biggrin::biggrin: Maybe a pen made from a Cuban sandwich will get posted later in the week.:biggrin::biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
don







quote=hunter-27;1056096]Perhaps you might put a list of what you currently have and we could all go from there.  Needn't be anything other than a materials list.[/quote]


----------



## Timbo (Jul 18, 2010)

*pen pic*

Let me know  if you got the pic/description I sent you.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## SkookumPens (Jul 18, 2010)

*Alternate Materials*

Here are a few I have done. They are Cat Tail, Grass Tree from Australia, and Caribou (reindeer). 

Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a couple pictures of kitless Aluminum and Brass if they will help .


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

I would love to use them, Butch. thanks and send them. My email is in the original post.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



ldb2000 said:


> I have a couple pictures of kitless Aluminum and Brass if they will help .


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

Got them, thanks.
Don



SkookumPens said:


> Here are a few I have done. They are Cat Tail, Grass Tree from Australia, and Caribou (reindeer).
> 
> Craig Chatterton
> Puyallup, WA


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

Got the email but could not open the picture. Thanks. Maybe you can try again.
Don



Timbo said:


> Let me know  if you got the pic/description I sent you.  Thanks.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 19, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> Still no bone, yet. I guess I dreamed about pens made from bone


Don,

I emailed you a photo of a bone pen, along with a couple others.  I didn't include any cartridge pens (I figured you had plenty of your own already), but I could send one of a fired blank from a military funeral, or cast gunpowder.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## holmqer (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is a link to my Re-bar pen if that's of interest. If necessary, I can see if I can find a bigger photo.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53381


----------



## louie68 (Jul 19, 2010)

virgil i send you pen made from meganite which is counter top material  was sent with my email loubuf1@gmail.com  let me know that you receive it.
louie56


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Don , were the attachments ok ? if the files are too small , I have the original RAW files on a memory card , I think . If you need bigger pics let me know .


----------



## Tanner (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know if you needed them, but I sent a few pictures.


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in Chicago area never heard of this.. This a public event or is there a fee to get in?


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 19, 2010)

There is a fee. The symposium info is here: http://www.turnonchicago.org/
I hope you can find a way to make it. Take a look at what is being offered.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


[quotee=Rob73;1056360]I'm in Chicago area never heard of this.. This a public event or is there a fee to get in?[/quote]


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 19, 2010)

Don if there are any pics that you can think of from me, let me know.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 19, 2010)

Don, just got back and will send some photos of the best college mascot , the tallest animal and maybe even a bakelite or two if you still need them....


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 19, 2010)

Roy,
I do...I do...I do! Thanks Roy. Thanks a lot. I hope your trip was a good one and you left some Cuban sandwiches for the visitiors this week.
Don

Also, I got several emails today and all of the attached pictures came in just fine. I'm under the gun with a deadline and will acknowledge the pictures that came in today later. Thanks for all who are helping. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Don, just got back and will send some photos of the best college mascot , the tallest animal and maybe even a bakelite or two if you still need them....


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 19, 2010)

Seamus,
I'll get with you later this week. Just got home from Red River and I'm busier than a one armed wall paper hanger.
Got the message about SWAT. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



seamus7227 said:


> Don if there are any pics that you can think of from me, let me know.


----------



## low_48 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's a link to some Environ pens I did.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=27304&highlight=environ


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 20, 2010)

Don, some sent this AM any problems LMK and I'll  send more....


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Jul 20, 2010)

Don, I also sent a few.  Hopefully you can use them as well
Jon


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 20, 2010)

I sent a couple too. First time attaching since I switched to DSL so I hope they came thru ok.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 20, 2010)

Don,
I sent you a few picts last night in case you still needed some... didn't post here that they went... if you don't need them or they aren't good enough, I won't be offended... good luck on the presentation.. wish I could get up there to see it.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 21, 2010)

All of the emails came through fine along with the attachments. Now I have a bunch of pictures to sort through, categorize and assembled into a power point presentation. Thanks for all of the help. I do appreciate it. It made collecting pictures of pens from alternative materials easy and quick. Thanks again.  
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Don is this presentation going to public will be able to see. I am just curious sounds kind of neat what you are doing. I'd be interested in seeing the finished product.

thanks


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 22, 2010)

Bruce,
I will be doing demos at Turn On! Chicago 2010 in Chicago, Ill and at the SouthWest Association of Turners symposium in Waco, Tx in August.  One of my topics will be "Pens from Alternative Materials".  So, I will be showing a PowerPoint presentation and answering questions (if I can) about the materials used. I may or may not do any turning in the demo. So, when it is finished I will either make the presentation available here or on my website. I don't think I can upload a powerpoint file as large as this one will be. But, to answer your question, Yes, it will be available somewhere.

You could come to Chicago or Waco and view it first hand.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
I'll post notice when it is ready.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



bruce119 said:


> Hey Don is this presentation going to public will be able to see. I am just curious sounds kind of neat what you are doing. I'd be interested in seeing the finished product.
> 
> thanks


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 23, 2010)

Good luck on your presentations.  Maybe I'll see it at the Southwest Symposium.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Cindy. The SWAT (SouthWest Association of Turners) symposium is a good one. It is almost as large as the Utah symposium. Last year 512 paid attendees. I will be leading a SIG (Special Interest Group) penturning meeting along with being the lead person for a hands on penturning area that will be open for the entire symposium. Last year there were 162 pens made. I will also be doing two demos but you attended one of them in Utah. I'll change it a little just for you so it won't be a total repeat. I do hope you are get to attend.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



nava1uni said:


> Good luck on your presentations.  Maybe I'll see it at the Southwest Symposium.


----------

